# Dr Colorchip vs Chipex?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I've decided to put the Jetta up for sale, and the only panels which let it down are the front bumper and bonnet. I just wondered if anyone has experience of both of these systems, and whether one is better than the other?

Thanks...:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've used 'em both, and my personal favourite is Dr Colorchips - I found the paint to last longer.

Like I say though, that's just my 'personal' opinion :thumb:


----------

